# Halloween 25



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

:jol: Anybody pick up the Halloween 25th anniversary dvd?:jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, a long time ago. It was cool to see the filming of the thing as I am a huge fan of John Carpenter. As great as this movie is, I think his best cinematic effort ever is still the 1982 classic *The Thing. *Easily one of my favorite Horror films of all-time.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, my son and I are enjoying the H*** out of it. Pretty wierd seeing some of the really young actors/actresses all growed up! Being in Socal, we've driven near or thru many of the places they talk about when they filmed the original... that's also pretty strange. :xbones:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hold on a sec there Sin-man. 
This one only just came out. 
July 25th. 
A two disk set. I dunno, maybe it's a re-release? I just saw the ad for it.:jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It has to be a re-issue. I have that very one and have had it for some time like I said before. Two discs. Yup!  :jol:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought something off of Ebay, it was the Halloween 25th anniversary or whatever. But now I noticed at the mall, they have another version or something, and it looks to have some different special features then the one I purchased from Ebay. Not sure on this one.


----------

